# JD 4600 hydro engine stopped running



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

Running my JD 4600 hydro tonight and the engine stopped running when I got off the seat. PTO not engaged. I left the engine idling and when I got off the seat to exit the cab the engine stopped. I didn't think much of it but when I got back in the cab and tried to start it the starter would not energize. When I turn the key the cab fan comes on and the dash lites come on but no starter. I tilted the seat forward to locate the saftey switch and held the safety switch button down while turning the key, again the fan comes on as well as the dash lights but no starter. I let up on the switch, turn the key and as expected nothing happens, no fan, no lights. Any help is appreciated.


----------

